# Missouri Gun Confiscation proposed



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

http://www.house.mo.gov/billtracking/bills131/biltxt/intro/HB0545I.HTM

Only a proposal at this point in time but way over the Draconian threshold



> 4. Any person who, prior to the effective date of this law, was legally in possession of an assault weapon or large capacity magazine shall have ninety days from such effective date to do any of the following without being subject to prosecution:
> 
> (1) Remove the assault weapon or large capacity magazine from the state of Missouri;
> 
> ...


----------



## branflake (Jul 23, 2012)

...Its Missouri. That'll go over like a lead balloon.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Who was the soon to be former legislator that brought that up? Of course out here in CA they'd throw him out of office for not going far enough !


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

INTRODUCED BY REPRESENTATIVES ELLINGER (Sponsor), SCHUPP, MCNEIL AND WALTON GRAY (Co-sponsors).

Now even if these guys were just joking the people of MO need to make sure they are in the unemployment line come election day!

This guy started it!

Representative Rory Ellinger

These are the FOOLS sponsoring!

http://www.house.mo.gov/member.aspx?year=2013&district=088

http://www.house.mo.gov/member.aspx?year=2013&district=069

http://www.house.mo.gov/member.aspx?year=2013&district=075


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Let 'em have it Missourians!! Deny those bastards and throw them out of office! An example needs to be made.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Get on the phones and start staging your protests, get your state Rifle & Pistol associations involved. Do Not let what happened in NY happen to you too. You have an opportunity to fight it, you must take that opportunity and fight tooth and nail. Make sure they know that anyone that votes yes will be looking for a new job next election. 

-Infidel


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> http://www.house.mo.gov/billtracking/bills131/biltxt/intro/HB0545I.HTM
> 
> Only a proposal at this point in time but way over the Draconian threshold


This is a war on gun rights. Violating the 2nd amendment is,IMO, treason against this country. During time of war, treason is punishable by death. Don't think so, watch and see if American citizens don't end up dead over this anti American legislation. Look up Ruby Ridge and even Waco, both involved gun rights/legislation. The government has killed citizens unjustly before and will again.

Does anyone here really think bloomberg, fienstein, boxer, reid or any other anti gun liberal is going to change their minds/opinion about gun control from an email, letter or phone call.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

We can't run around the country shaking our fists at every F**k-tard who's trying to kill the 2nd amendment, but we can let our voices be heard locally. Support your local Sheriff!

punch


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Once again I'm shocked that there aren't 500,000 people marching at the MO state capital building 24/7. If we do not choose to exercise our rights we automatically choose to forfeit our rights. The 1st Amendment to our Constitution needs to be regularly exercised.

United we stand, divided we fall.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not a lawyer or a constitutional scholar, but:
Can laws be made retroactive? 
Wouldn't confiscation without compensation violate emminent domain?

The liberal, un-American politicians who propose stuff like this need to read the book "Unintended Consequenses" because they may be living it. The time to feed the pigs may be closer than some people imagine.


----------



## Reathe (Nov 17, 2012)

and yet there is this still in the works...i think some liberals are just acting out. but what can you expect from the St Louis side so close to tard card land?

Missouri House of Representatives


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

From this Missourian, "move on folks nothing to see here"............why not focus on the proposals that are counter to this BS? It ain't happenin'.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Glad to hear from the Missourian. Youd know best.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is just the start. We have a long fight ahead. Prepare yourself for what is coming . The Socialist take over of our country is well underway. The stripping of our only means of defense will be carried out by DHS.
In socialism many companies are nationalized. Weapon manufactures would be a quick easy start. Simple logic . if weapons are only for war and LE then only the government should make them. Obama logic


----------



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

So this about sum up how peeps feel about this sort of junk-law?

Out Of My Cold Dead Hooves - Imgur


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

from another forum
" is important to not that there are competing bills that were introduced.

For example SB 325 which lists the general assembly's position on 2A issues.

"This act lists various declarations of the Missouri General Assembly regarding the United States Constitution and the scope of the federal government's authority. In addition, this act declares that federal supremacy does not apply to federal laws that restrict or prohibit the manufacture, ownership, and use of firearms, firearm accessories, or ammunition within the state because such laws exceed the scope of the federal government's authority. Laws necessary for the regulation of the land and the United States Armed Forces are excluded from the types of federal firearms laws that exceed federal authority.

This act declares as invalid all federal laws that infringe on the right to bear arms under the Second Amendment to the U.S. Constitution and Article I, Section 23 of the Missouri Constitution. Some laws declared invalid under this act include the Gun Control Acts of 1934 and 1968, certain taxes, certain registration and tracking laws, certain prohibitions on the possession, ownership, use, or transfer of a specific type of firearm, and confiscation orders.

This act declares that it is the duty of the courts and law enforcement agencies to protect the rights of law-abiding citizens to keep and bear arms.

Under this act, no public officer or state employee has the authority to enforce firearms laws declared invalid by the act. Any federal official, agent or employee who enforces any of the laws declared invalid under the act is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.

Any Missourian who has been subject to an enforcement action involving any of the laws declared invalid by this act has a private cause of action for declaratory judgment and damages against any person or entity attempting to enforce the law."

SB325 - Declares the General Assembly's position on the authority of the federal government, declares as invalid certain federal gun laws, and prohibits the enforcement of such laws"


----------

